# Vintage Embalmers Catalog and translation



## dangerussmort (Dec 15, 2017)

I recently found this old Embalming catalog with instructions and ads, I thought i'd scan it in to share, I tried to translate the text with OCR to type it out and it worked pretty well.

http://www.dangerussmort.com/2017/12/15/vintage-embalming-fluid-catalog-scan/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This should come in handy when you have pesky neighbors and, oh wait did I express that to others, oooops


----------



## dangerussmort (Dec 15, 2017)

The best way to learn is through necessity!


----------

